# McKarns lake



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Anyone fishing McKarns or Barton near Montpelier? Are there LM bass there to be caught?


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

i have fished them before they have a slot limit on size that you can keep but there is large mouth in both


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

McKarns has trout planted every year. The state record Northern was caught in McKarns, likely feasting on pike. Both were fed by the St Joe river at one time so have all of the native river fish. Both have boat ramps. Clearer water in McKarns since it is now cut off from the river. Both have some nice largemouth. Barton probably has more pike since the river runs through it at high water. Good luck.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks for the replies, any hints on where to begin for bass?


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Neither lake is large, Most structure is obvious, starting at the boat ramp. Barton has some points extending into deep water, and an entire north side with willow trees at the water's edge. The shallow area on McKarns north of the dock is almost dry, but the outer edge is a place to start. The southeast corner has another shallow area. The drop off from it is another place. Fishing the banks is popular, especially around any downed trees.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks Kanu, think I'll try and get over there next week and give it a shot.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

You can walk around both easily in day of fishing. I've caught some good largemouth in both lakes, but always seem to catch more largemouth in McKarns. I believe not is there a 14" to 20" slot there is also a panfish limit. It's been a while since I've fished them, but I drove by them couple weeks ago on my way home. McKarns was packed with anglers around it and nobody was fishing Barton on the other side of the road. Barton has more wood cover in the water and McKarns has some grassy weed patches and the long point by the boat ramp. Good luck


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks big bass, I'm C&R on bass anyway, think I'd have more luck with my boat?


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Senkoman said:


> Thanks big bass, I'm C&R on bass anyway, think I'd have more luck with my boat?


You certainly would. I dipped my boat in there once. It's very deep and it will help you fish the far side better since it has lots of over growth and woods. McKarns boat ramp is a metal ramp. Barton was cement ramp last time I checked. Good luck


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Thanks for all the info big bass, now I just have to pick a day and go.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Well, got to McKarns around 9:00 on Fri. talked to a guy fishing off the dock at the boat ramp, said he'd been fishing for bass and had tried about everything and hadn't gotten any bites, not what I wanted to hear. Put my boat in and started working our way around the shoreline, had one on for a bit but got off, my brother missed one and that was it for the rest of the day, gave up around 12:30, of the people we seen on shore we seen someone catch a bluegill. Was a beautiful day to be on the water but fish just weren't biting


----------



## kanu (Nov 22, 2015)

Friday morning was a really tough fishing morning. Was on my favorite smallmouth stream and had very little success all morning. Fishing picked up after noon, but overall, a tough day.


----------



## Senkoman (Jun 12, 2020)

Ya, we seen fish jumping all morning and minnows jumping out as we reeled crank baits in, seen lots on fish on the garmin, but they just didn't want to bite.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks for the report.


----------

